
“It’s hard to find women engineers.” - janiceng
https://www.hirewomeneng.com/
======
janiceng
Ugh. Being part of a tech company, I have been interviewing and working with
engineers. The candidate pool doesn’t have a lot of women. The interview
panels don’t have a lot of women. The eng floor in the building doesn’t have a
lot of women. Being the only woman in a meeting room, we all know what has
happened next.

I always wonder where these women engineers are that people keep saying that
they can’t find. There are schools, boot camps, companies, even Facebook
groups that you can source women engineers from. But for some reason, women
engineers are “hard to find.” I want to make us “easy to find.” I want to see
more women on the eng floor.

So I started a newsletter to help women find software engineering jobs from
companies that actually care to hire them.

If you are looking for your next role, we hope this can be a resource.
[https://www.hirewomeneng.com/](https://www.hirewomeneng.com/)

If your company is hiring, we can feature your job listing in the newsletter.
[https://www.hirewomeneng.com/hiring](https://www.hirewomeneng.com/hiring)

~~~
Nicksil
>Being the only woman in a meeting room, we all know what has happened next.

What happened next?

~~~
janiceng
Being manterrupt, men repeat your ideas that you just mentioned, men don't
look at you during the meeting because they want to listen to your male
coworkers more.

If you are interested, you can learn more here: [https://leanin.org/podcast-
episodes/what-its-like-to-be-the-...](https://leanin.org/podcast-
episodes/what-its-like-to-be-the-only-one-in-the-room)

~~~
TomMarius
Have you considered that the same is happening to everyone? It's just what
people that want to be perceived as in power do. It is very normal in any
other company outside of IT/engineering (I worked in a building materials
company), regardless of gender. I've seen women do it to men, men do it to
men, men and women do it to children, etc.

> men don't look at you

More often than not they don't want to be "seen checking you out" (either
because of fear of your reaction, or because of their SO's reaction). And many
male engineers are simply shy with women.

~~~
janiceng
You are basically saying "All lives matter." I agree that it happen to
everyone. But we are talking about common sexist experience that women
encounter. Please bring your attention back to "Me too", "Black lives matter"
and the problem that I am mentioning above that mostly specially happen to
women in tech. That's how you can become a good ally.

~~~
TomMarius
I am not saying that "all lives matter" exactly, I fully believe it's not
neccessary to say to you, and if I agreed with you on the causality, I
wouldn't be saying anything. I wanted to point out that the perceived reason
(gender) might not be the actual cause, as I have a lot of experience with
women doing it to other women and men (as I worked outside of IT, in a field
where women leaders and women contributors are common). IMHO the actual cause
is toxic culture - this stuff is even mentioned in stuff like "unethical life
tips" as what to do if you want to be seen as expert, and many people do it
unconsciously - not based on gender. I don't see any evidence that sexism
causes it in IT - I think it's just toxic perception of what to do as
managers/toxic habits that people have. I suspect that our way of educating
children in a very restrictive environment is the root cause.

~~~
janiceng
[https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2017/03/24/kim...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2017/03/24/kim-
scott-candor-women-technology-silicon-valley-sexism/99026094/)

[https://money.cnn.com/2017/08/22/technology/sexism-tech-
pipe...](https://money.cnn.com/2017/08/22/technology/sexism-tech-
pipeline/index.html)

You can google more about sexism in tech, and how many women get sexual
harassed at work. I agree with you about toxic culture. And usually people in
power (usually male) in organization influence culture.

------
jdnier
It's an interesting idea. But no contact info, no privacy policy, almost
nothing comes up under a google search.

~~~
janiceng
good thought. Started this two weeks ago. Have to look into privacy policy and
add that. will add some contact info. Thanks for the feedback.

------
mandar_badve22
I think one of the reason is - women don't switch organizations frequently
after stability in personal life

~~~
janiceng
Would like to see some research about that to back up your point.

